# Ornate Cantil



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

For those not familiar with this species, these are related to north american copperhead and cottonmouths having similar attitudes! However their venom is ....well lets not go there, a bite would bad!!

They are also called Taylors Cantil _*Agkistrodon taylori
*_ 
Native to Mexico, this is one of a pair I won which were captive bred in Estonia.

This is the one which is a decent feeder whilst the other one is hit and miss.

They bite freely and release a substantial amount of venom.

During the clean out today i took the opportunity to do a macro of its rather pretty head.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous mate. we have a trio at our facility in belize and they are brilliant, and extortionately aggressive!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Very jealous!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

gorgeous!! it really does have that 'im gonna f**k you up...' look about it.. lol lovely!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice, I would love one in my collection


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Am i the only person thats noticed he won a pair of them?!!! How the hell do you win a pair of any kind of snake, let alone one that could ruin your day!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

they do look nice i cant wait to get my DWA


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Evil looking sod isn't it!


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Am i the only person thats noticed he won a pair of them?!!! How the hell do you win a pair of any kind of snake, let alone one that could ruin your day!


I think he may have miss-spelt own


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

No, seriously, he won them in a chili pepper eating contest with a bunch of Estonians


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> No, seriously, he won them in a chili pepper eating contest with a bunch of Estonians



:lol2: please tell me your joking! i wouldnt put it past you lot... lol!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

(flutters eyelashes) Would I lie to you Hell? I was there.........


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

carpy said:


> absolutely gorgeous mate. we have a trio at our facility in belize and they are brilliant, and extortionately aggressive!


wow you have you're own facility carpy?? that's pretty cool! 

And great pic slippery! :no1:


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

The head on that snake is absolutely beautiful! Thanks for the pic!:no1:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

that Chilli eating contest with those Estonians...woow!!!

But the Mamba catching contest with the Russians in the Hotel!!!!

Boy that was fun!!!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> (flutters eyelashes) Would I lie to you Hell? I was there.........



mmmmmmmmmhm 

did i mention i ate my flatmate and won ALL his animals?! :no1:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> mmmmmmmmmhm
> 
> did i mention i ate my flatmate and won ALL his animals?! :no1:


no........but carry on


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> no........but carry on



well you know.. after the second leg and torso i started to struggle; but what can i say.. i manned up towards the end 

(p.s. how did this pretty snake subject get onto cannibalism? ... hmm...)


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Still stay in a hotel with.......................you'd never believe it anyway:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Still stay in a hotel with.......................you'd never believe it anyway:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:



awww go on pleeeeeeease :cheers:


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

ive heard that if you can kiss them they're yours


----------



## SnakeBoy0994 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice pic! :thumb:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

What a fantastic photograph, now Im left wondering what lens you used and just how close you had to get - or was it through glass (no exif on the image)


----------

